# TV Marca Samsung modelo CL 29Z57MQ , problema con resistencia



## cortockto (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola amigos les saludo atentamente agradeciendo de antemano su pronta respuesta. 

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: 

Estoy reparando un TV Marca Samsung modelo CL 29Z57MQ cuya falla es que no enciende pero me da señal el LED de Stand By. He detectado que la falla está en el transistor del horizontal no obstante el problema lo está dando una resistencia asociada, cuyo valor nominal es de 43 Ohmios (es de color verde de mayor diámetro que el resto y sus bandas son: amarillo, naranja, negro y plata) pero al medirla me da una valor oscilante que no supera los 2.3 Ohmios. Pero no he encontrado el repuesto exacto. Le coloque una resistencia de igual valor según su código de barras solo variaba la tolerancia que era oro y su menor diámetro, casi la mitad de la original pero la quemó. ¿Que debo hacer? ¿Que significan estas resistencias de color verde y mayor diámetro? ¿que tipo de resistencia debo colocar??? ¿Puedo colocar una resistencia cerámica en lugar de una de carbón de igual valor???

Bueno sin más, espero atentamente su respuesta
Muchas Gracias ...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 2, 2014)

esas resistencias verdes son de más watts que las normales... Con una cerámica de 5 watts debería funcionar ok, así mismo verifica que el problema no venga por otro lado...


----------



## joquines (Ago 2, 2014)

Al medir la resistencia, ¿procuraste en levantarla del circuito? De no ser así, estarías midiendo la impedancia en paralelo entre los puntos que introdujiste el multímetro.


----------



## dantonio (Ago 2, 2014)

¿Qué número identifica a ese resistor en el circuito impreso?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola cortockto,El Televisor con el que estas trabajando es un CHASIS KS7D?. Seria intersante que cuentes, ,cual es la ubicacion especifica de dicha resistencia,De esa manera podremos ayudarte Mejor

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2014)

¿no sera un choke y no una resistencia ? porque 43 Ω  no es un valor comercial para un resistor
el que mas se le acerca es de 47 Ω    y por lo que midio (2,3 Ω ) me ase pensar mas en una bobina /inductor que a una resistencia ,
medilo con un lcmetro ,pero seguramente esta bien ya que mide continuidad,


----------



## cortockto (Ago 4, 2014)

Pues si mis queridos amigos el Chasis es KS7D y su ubicación es L 808 por eso me temo mucho que no sea una resistencia...espero su respuesta y comentarios

Gracias por su ayuda
Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Ago 4, 2014)

La denominación "L" refiere a las bobinas y no a las resistencias, y si se quemó tu problema no es ese, esa bobina quemada es un  reflejo de que algo está en corto o con elevado consumo, deberías seguir el camino del circuito que se alimenta por medio de esa bobina y verificar cada componente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2014)

jaaa yo que dije,era una bobina,,,
como dijo sergiot ,a buscar un sobre-consumo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola, según leí, el compañero dijo que ese componente marcaba un valor bajo. Siendo una inductancia, te recomiendo buscar el problema en otro lado.
Que deducción haces que dices que el transistor de horizontal
tiene problemas?


----------

